# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  ПОМОГИТЕ С ВИДЕОКАМЕРОЙ РАЗОБРАТЬСЯ

## MNK

НОУТБУК АСУС К51А  . ВИДЕОКАМЕРА ВСТРОЕННАЯ. КАРТИНКА ПОКАЗЫВАЕТ ВВЕРХ-НОГАМИ И ЧЕРНО-БЕЛАЯ. КАК ИСПРАВИТЬ? ГОВОРЯТ НАДО ОБНОВИТЬ ДРАЙВЕР. гДЕ ЕГО МОЖНО НАЙТИ? ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА

----------


## Slater

ОС 7-ка или ХР?
найти драйвер по коду экземпляра устройства(диспетчер устройств-видеоустройства-свойства-сведения) и вставить эту строку сюда

----------


## feodor75

> ОС 7-ка или ХР?
> найти драйвер по коду экземпляра устройства(диспетчер устройств-видеоустройства-свойства-сведения) и вставить эту строку сюда


Да, у меня была такая же проблема (ноут asus k5ij), решилась установкой драйвера с этого сайта. Не исключаю, что она бы решилась установкой драйвера с сайта производителя, но я сначала скачал с девид.инфо и всё пришло в норму.

----------

